# Hard decision to make



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the things on my Christmas list is a gym membership. On the way to school this morning, my mom said she couldn't afford BOTH a gym membership AND TKD lessons, so I would have to choose between the two.

I want both, but I know my mom can't afford it. Who knows--maybe my grandpa will get it for me, right?

If I quit TKD, I'll disappoint a lot of people(myself included). AND I'll miss my TKD family. 

I'm torn. I don't know what to do.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you get from TKD, and what would you want from going to the gym?


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2008)

arnisador said:


> What do you get from TKD, and what would you want from going to the gym?


 
Ya beat me to asking the same question.....Me personallly the gym would go..You can always do a workout at home...


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 10, 2008)

If I were making the decision, I would choose to stay in TKD.  You can get a great workout from TKD, and it's more rewarding in the long-run.  Besides, like you said, someone else may be able to help you out with the gym membership.  I just think that TKD would be the higher priority.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2008)

There may be a health issue that the gym addresses. I'm sitting out of class right now while I rehab my knee (ACL replacement). We don't know!


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey bookworm, look this is what I would do
#1 you want this gym membership for xmas, right??? as i see it there is no problem, look go to the mall and ask jolly old saint nick, but hold on that may not work out, don't know how the fat man in the red suite may feel about that(i mean look at him) anyway bookworm i'm just trying to have a little fun here
i don't know how long you have been doing TKD? but just like the person said you can work out at home( i know that's not what you want to hear) but never give up your art, or you can leave little remarks around the house to mom, and your grandpop, or whoever, that might work,whatever happens i hope that your hoildays will be safe for you and your family


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2008)

If it were me, and it is not, I would quit the Gym and spend more time training TKD. But then my wife has on multiple occasions called me "Martial Arts Crazy" so that really should come as no surprise to anyone that I would do that.

Look at them both, which would you miss more? Which would impact your life more if it were not there?


----------



## exile (Nov 10, 2008)

The way it looks to me, BW, there are two things a gym provides:

(i) a track for cardio. There isn't a single machine you need, unless you have very special joint issues, that is better than just plain ol' running. But the catch is, ordinary jogging as per the mantra of twenty years ago is by far less efficient than high-intensity, interval-based routines. If you work out a demanding interval routine for yourself, then for most of year you should be able to use streets, parks and so on as your running ground. Conclusion: you don't really need the gym for this.

(ii) weights for resistance training. You cannot get stronger unless you train resistance, and advance your weights upward on a regular basis. I suspect you haven't done serious weight training before, so you're in a good position: a simple, rugged bench and a few pairs of dumbbells will be all you need for a bit (and someone to spot you, preferably). Gyms are great, really essential, if you're already weight-training and reach a level at which you need to use barbells, preferably in a protected environment such a power rack, where you can lift ridiculously heavy weights safely without a spotter because the cross-bars on the rack protect you if the weight falls. But if you haven't reached that point, you can work out productively for at least a year, probably, just using dumbells and a high quality bench that you can keep at home in your basement. Don't know what the going rate is, but they're way, way cheaper than a gym membership, and you don't have to deal with the logistics of packing your stuff and making it out the door&#8212;which is, for a lot of people apparently, the hardest part of the deal 

TKD, on the other hand, you can't teach yourself. You need the dojang, and your instructor. In short&#8212;no comparison. Stick with your TKD program and work the gym program into your home schedule as much as you can.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe instead of the Gym these may help

Bodyweight exercise 
http://www.bodyweightculture.com/

http://www.beastskills.com/


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2008)

exile said:


> TKD, on the other hand, you can't teach yourself.



I more agree with you than disagree, but--weight-training also benefits greatly from instruction by an expert, and in both cases an instructor is also a 'coach' who offers encouragement and that matters.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 10, 2008)

Your profile says that you are 27 years old but even a young teenager can get a part time job and then be able to afford paying for their own training, for an adult it should be even easier. Relying on others (including the government) can hold back your growth while getting up and doing for ones self aids growth in so many ways. It is getting to the Christmas season and winter weather, lots of jobs out there that do not pay much and have no glory but they do provide a chance to do honest labor exercising both mind and body and provide enough cash to allow you to pay for whatever training you truly desire. It is a funny thing how working for the treasure helps you realize what you really want and what you are willing to spend it on (perhaps a gym membership for both you and your mother and something nice for your grandfather). Just my opinion your mileage may vary.

Regards
Brian King

P.S. XS thanks for the links good stuff

Edit added.
I see in another thread that you are attending college. That is great and will sure be of benefit to your future and I am sure that time and money both are tough to come by while studying. Are there any programs at the college that you are attending that can help with gym memberships? Perhaps some sports program. Is there a TKD club at the school that you might be able to participate with? A part time job delivery pizza can earn you enough to pay for both gym and martial arts memberships with just a few hours a week, do you have a car? Your posts seem well written and you seem smart, can you print up some business cards and take them to the local high schools & elementary schools and get a couple of gigs tutoring students? You also seem shy so perhaps a weekend job as waitress/waiter or bartender or some other kind of sales job working with the public can not only earn you some spending cash but can give you practice meeting and talking to people. Just some thoughts

Good luck
Brian King


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would suggest that you maintain the TKD program.  As others have told you, there are numerous ways to work out on your own.  You'll find an excellent program, with daily FREE, prescribed workouts, at Crossfit, which require very little in the way of equipment.  In fact, you can build most of the gear yourself, with plans available through the site.  You can't realistically teach yourself martial arts, and the discipline of the classes is also hard for most to impose on themselves.

One other comment -- and it's going to be a bit harsh.

Why are you still relying on Mom to fund the things you want?  Find yourself some income, and you might eliminate having to choose.  (In fact, many gyms offer complementary memberships to their employees...  and you don't need a degree or trainer certificate to staff the front desk, among other jobs.)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 10, 2008)

Gyms are overrated.

I went to a Gym and I saw free weights which I had at home,A treadmill I can run at the park,and a Punching bag I have that at home to.

There are plenty of ways to exercise and with some creativity you can do without going to a Gym.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwvoTDoO9Hg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qae_TUTeGo&feature=related


----------



## Kacey (Nov 10, 2008)

You're in college - does the college have a gym you can use?  Have you check with local recreation centers and YMCAs?  They often have scholarship rates available for young adults and college students.  It's also possible you could get a very part time job in that type of facility and get free access in exchange.  Or perhaps you could work something out with your instructor.

What would you do with a gym membership that would make it worth more than TKD?  Conversely, what would you do with TKD that would make it worth more than a gym membership?  Once you look at those two questions, you can decide which would be better for you.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 16, 2008)

Like it has been said before.  I'd stick with TKD.  However, you have a lot of options...  You (or someone else for the holidays) can invest in free weights, and build on from there.  You're in college-  chances are they have their own gym.  If it isn't free, it's discounted, and also-  you could get/ try to get a job there...  While on the subject of the job, if you work at a gym, chances are good that they will give you a good discount (more than a new membership deal).  Just some thoughts...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 17, 2008)

Stick with the TKD.  If your pics over at MS are any kind of indicator, you don't really need the gym.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cryozombie, you saying that REALLY made my day! You're very sweet.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 18, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Cryozombie, you saying that REALLY made my day! You're very sweet.


 
Nah, I'm an ***, I'm just a very honest one, and I call it like I see it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Stick with the TKD. If your pics over at MS are any kind of indicator, you don't really need the gym.


 

Yep.....


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 21, 2008)

But it's still sweet of you to say that! <HUGS>


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2008)

Kacey said:


> You're in college - does the college have a gym you can use? Have you check with local recreation centers and YMCAs?
> .


 
Kacey is correct..Every college I have ever visited had a gym..Most of the rec centers I have visited especially the newer one have gyms, some have pools..


----------



## Traditionalist (Nov 21, 2008)

A lot of gyms, escpecially if they are smaller, will bargain their services. Some will let you clean the gym for a membership. They get free service and you get a free membership ($ wise). I only know this because My younger brother does it. He's got to clean it twice a day but he can workout when ever he wants. Call around and ask if any are willing to do that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2008)

What is MS?


----------

